# 504-plan for IBS



## iambalthazar

I've had IBS symptoms for about two years, and in October things got incredibly bad. In the mornings I'd try to get up and go to school, but I felt terrible, I was barely able to sit through classes eventually just not going. I was going to the doctor probably twice a month, every time getting a new kind of antacid, and finally I just broke down. I didn't know what to do, I stopped hanging out with my friends, going places, I lost a lot of weight because I'd eat and I would get sick, if I didn't eat I'd feel sick. So finally I went to see the Pediatric GI Specialist and I just finished swallowing the barium, eating isotopes, drinking the FLEET to prep for the colonoscopy/endoscopy. Ruling out Crohns and everything, my doctor diagnosed me with IBS. By some miracle my new high school counselor has Crohn's and she has been incredibly supportive the entire time, she's been through everything, and understands what I'm going through, but right now she's talking about getting a 504 for my IBS, because she has one for her Crohns, but I'm not sure if I'm eligible. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## JackieGian

Stayshome,Are you only taking antacids? What are your symptoms? Here's a link to info about the 504 plan. 504 Plan


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Stayshome,If you are still around on the BB, did you succeed in getting a 504 for IBS?Jeff


----------



## 17367

I was also tested for Crohns and told that was my problem for around two years. I have just been told it's IBS and my doctor wants me tought at my house to reduce my stress. I'm going to get a 504 most likely. Good luck.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

For those interested in this topic, I have created a web-based workshop as part of my Masters project, that discusses the implementation of a 504-plan. The workshop is geared towards teachers and school administration.http://www.ibsgroup.org/chronickidsJeff


----------



## JaneLLe8818

HeyyI know exactly what you're talking aboutIm on the 504So yes you can get it..i was just recently classified with the child study team at my school as "having a chronic medical illness"You should see if you can be classified.. it'll follow you all through highschool and into college [or until you're 21]


----------

